# Solved: Still losing time after CMOS battery is change.



## Firehoney (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a Dell Xps m1330, I only change the CMOS battery today and it is still not keeping time. If I shut down the computer at 2pm, when I turn on it is saying the same time as when I shut down. Should I gave it time or is there another problem?

Plus every time it approaching a new hour, it isn't updating correctly.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a bit odd for the clock to be doing that - BUT there is a solution that your Windows can solve.

You need to setup the clock to automatically set its time via an internet time link - Microsoft notes it as such -

_*Synchronizing with an Internet time server *

You can synchronize your computer clock with an Internet time server. This means that the clock on your computer is updated to match the clock on the time server, which can help ensure that the clock on your computer is accurate. Your clock is typically updated once a week and needs to be connected to the Internet for the synchronization to occur.

Note
If your computer is on a domain, you can't synchronize your clock with an Internet time server.

1.Open Date and Time by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking Clock, Language, and Region, and then clicking Date and Time.

2.Click the Internet Time tab, and then click Change settings. If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

3.Click Automatically synchronize with an Internet time server, select a time server, and then click OK._

A-N


----------



## Firehoney (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks arksnorth, when I synchronize it is saying the same time but I am monitoring it to see if it will still lose time.


----------



## cybersloth (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi

arknorth's solution will not repair the problem it will just mean that when you boot windows and are connected to the net your time will be automaticly corrected, and honestly it's probably the easyest and best solution because it's probably a new mobo otherwise.

c..


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Correct - the issue could be in the CMOS battery, a short somewhere in a circuit/solder point/dust moozey/what have you, or any of a number of motherboard points (I've even seen it being caused by a bad capacitor). The trick in my little way is that the internet time check will keep it IN check.

A-N


----------



## Firehoney (Apr 2, 2010)

Well it is still losing time, that means I have to replace the mobo


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, before you go and do that - one thing that has always been a problem in laptops is replacing that battery - not that the battery is bad, but the sockets they insert into are fragile as all getup. Check that the battery is seated properly, and that the socket isn't broken away from the motherboard. If the latter has happened, you could either get a pro to resolder it (don't try it yourself unless you know how to clean and solder a board like this one), or, yup - get a new MB.

A-N


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Check that - I just looked up the motherboard on this beastie online - your CMOS uses what is known as a cordless phone jack-type battery, not the button cell type most others use. You shouldn't have that problem with this battery, unless its a bad battery.

More likely is a short somewhere. That's either a 'live with it', 'fix it' or a 'replacement' still.

A-N


----------



## Firehoney (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Guys, The computer is saying time of day clock stopped again, as you said arknorth there is a short somewhere, have to find it now. Thank you arknorth and cybersloth, you both were very helpful.


----------

